# Largest home aquarium in the UK, very cool.



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank this guy has, I like his big stingray.
Fish fan Jack Heathcote turns cellar into Britain's biggest home aquarium | Mail Online


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats frickn awesome!
nice post man.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats pretty cool


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty cool, but what kind of maintenance would be required with that. I get tired of cleaning my 29g, lol.


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

ok I want it. wonder what my landlord would think. nice post


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Great Post,thanks for sharing!


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty cool, I like the last comment on the bottom of that page


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And he's SINGLE!!!!! That sure would be a nice wild discus tank


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> And he's SINGLE!!!!! That sure would be a nice wild discus tank


im sure he gets all the ladies :lol:


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

1200 gallon partial waterchanges.
The FRT looks happy in there.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hes got two, itd be pretty awesome if he got them to breed from what i hear its not very common in captivity


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice id sharks!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol you gonna move in Na?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> Lol you gonna move in Na?


Are you kidding??? In a heartbeat. Hell, I'd even cook and do his laundry


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a Canadian forum member who has done the same sort of thing; check out arapaimag's links in his post number 13 here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/how-big-monster-13959/index2.html


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

But just to balance the perspective on big tanks and big fish: Who's to blame?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I do agree but I was a bit surprised to see that the largest tank in all off the UK is only 4400g, big yes, but not big compared to what people have over here.


----------

